# nice bull red at wayside park fishing bridge



## mattnlucy1809 (Mar 23, 2012)

Added an atachment photo of the fish had to hurry and take a pic so I could lower him back down in the net.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice catch! Live pinfish?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Sunburned Croaker !!! Nice catch !

Rick


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

great catch!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*fish*

WOW! That was an amazing feat to pull off for a guy with no head!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> WOW! That was an amazing feat to pull off for a guy with no head!!


It's no problem for him, he can stand on the side of buildings !!!!

Rick


----------



## mattnlucy1809 (Mar 23, 2012)

*re redfish*

Caught on a live croaker off the end of the bridge.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nicce red, i havent seen that big of a red pulled off their yet, but i guess they are there


----------

